# Pregnant Pekingese?



## kactonrn (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello...
I have some questions about Pekingese. How do you tell if your Peke is pregnant? If she is how long will it be before she delivers?

I was planning on breeding but was going to wait a few more months. I wanted to have more information about her breed before I started. 

However, my Yorkie had "other" ideas.  

I have now seperated them and just wanted some info before we went to the vet.

Thanks in advance


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

I would take your dog to the vet and if she is pregnant, have them aborted.

The world doesn't need any more mixes - don't enough dogs die in shelters every day?

Why do you want to breed your peke? Is she a champion?

What about the yorkie? Why isn't he neutered? Why weren't they separated?


----------



## kactonrn (Aug 24, 2006)

*That Was Rude!*

ABORTED? I do not think so! My Peke does have champion blood lines as does my Yorkie. The mating was an accident and I have since seperated them. They have not been fixed because I was planning on breeding them with their own breed. 

I simply asked a question and did not expect to receive an answer that was RUDE!

I DO NOT run a puppy mill and have no intentions on doing so. 

I paid a lot of money for my dogs and take good care of them and it makes me angry that you slammed me for this question.

Never mind the question. I will NOT be using this board anymore nor will I recommend it to anyone!

I cannot believe how rude your response was! SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

You are planning on breeding but don't even know the signs of pregnancy or how long til they deliver.

There are no accidents when puppies are born - simply irresponsibility.

And I didn't ask if she had champion bloodlines...I asked if SHE was a champion. If not, why breed her? 

I didn't SLAM you, I asked questions which you answered. You can't take the heat when you allow your pets (unintentional or not) to breed and add to the pet overpopulation problem? What did you expect - a pat on the back??

I think it's a SLAM to all rescue-lovers (like myself) and every single dog that is euthanized in a shelter to allow such things to happen. Abortion would be the right thing to do, IMNSHO.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

As said above, abort the litter.

Just because your dog has "champion bloodlines" doesn't mean anything if your breeding mutts.

If people want mutts they should go to the humane society or rescue.

Leave breeding to the people who know what they are doing. There is nothing more IRRESPONSIBLE than to breed your two pets or have an accidental litter. 

If you knew your bitch was in heat, which any responsible owner that has an unaltered dog should know, they should've been separated from the beginning.

Abort. Just avoid the whole bad home, shelter than euthanize, situation that these puppies will probably end up in.


----------



## kactonrn (Aug 24, 2006)

How is aborting different then a dog dying in a shelter? To me there is no difference.

Everyone has to start learning somewhere. This is why i came to this board. 

I had no intention on breeding until I had all my facts, however, it happened before I was ready so now I have to deal with it and get all the facts so that I know what's going on.

I was not born with the dog knowledge that you where born with. Everyone has to learn it somewhere first.

At any rate, I was asking a question and all I got from you was an aboration statement and more questions.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Abortion is different than euthanasia in that you'll be paying for the service, instead of using up needed resources at the shelter.


----------



## Dave|Xoxide (Mar 9, 2006)

*Getting a bit political in here*

Hey Dog Lovers,
I feel the need to step in here and find common ground for everyone. I'll do my best to not be bias. 

Yes it was an unplanned pregnancy and there could have been measures to prevent it. Abortion is an option but it is not the only solution as some of you have stated. 
What I am more concerned about is your perception of a mutt. By the book, yes the offspring would be a mutt, but being a big animal lover myself and having experienced many mutts that friends and family have I know that they can be great pets too. Go back far enough and every dog breed that are now registered started out as being a mutt. This is quite aparent with the growing breeds that have been added to registries within the past decade. 

Now I'm not saying that our member is trying to create a new breed but they do feel that killing these pups before they are born is not the right option for them. We have to respect that and provide better solutions for what they can do from here. 

My suggestion is to find a loving family that cannot afford a pure bred and give them or sell them a pup for low cost. Provide them with a dog that is neutered or spayed. (and keep those two dogs seperated so this doesn't happen again.)

The Following responses I found to be a bit harsh. Please refrain from statements like this:


OwnedBySix said:


> I would take your dog to the vet and if she is pregnant, have them aborted.
> 
> The world doesn't need any more mixes - don't enough dogs die in shelters every day?
> 
> ...





Alpha said:


> As said above, abort the litter.
> 
> Just because your dog has "champion bloodlines" doesn't mean anything if your breeding mutts.
> 
> ...


----------

